# Police Officer Robert Hornsby



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Robert "Bobby" Hornsby*

Killeen Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Sunday, July 14, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/14/2013
*Weapon:* Rifle; AK-47
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Bobby Hornsby was shot and killed while participating in a SWAT deployment at an apartment complex in the 1600 block of Grandon Drive shortly after midnight.

Earlier in the evening a resident in the complex displayed a weapon as he confronted several people who were using the pool. When initial units arrived the subject barricaded brandished an AK-47 rifle and barricaded himself in his apartment. The agency's Tactical Response Unit was deployed and arrived at the scene approximately one hour after the initial call.

As members of the tactical unit attempted to make contact with the man, the subject fired one shot and then opened the apartment door with his hands up. When the subject refused to exit the apartment the tactical team moved in to subdue him. The man backed further into the apartment, grabbed the rifle, and opened fire. Officer Hornsby and another officer were wounded before the subject was killed by return fire.

Both officers were transported to Carl R. Darnall Army Medical Center, where Officer Hornsby succumbed to his wounds shortly before 2:00 am.

Officer Hornsby had served with the Killeen Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife, daughter, and son.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Dennis Baldwin
Killeen Police Department
3304 Community Boulevard
Killeen, TX 76542

Phone: (254) 501-8830

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21800-police-officer-robert-bobby-hornsby#ixzz2Z9t6F8I9


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Hornsby


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Hornsby


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Rip Officer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

RIP, Officer


----------



## Michael Suth (Apr 26, 2013)

R.I.P. Sir'.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------

